# 2210 hydro trouble



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Broke the input shaft on the hydrostat,where the cooling fan is. Found bad u joint in drive shaft also. Is the input shaft replaceable or do I need a new hydrostatic and what kind of job is this??


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Shaft is replaceable and should be done by someone with experience disassembling hydrostatic pumps and motors. It is not all that difficult but it is time consuming.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Replaced the shaft and also found a bad thrust bearing inside the hydro and new driveshaft and runs fine now. Wish jd would have made it possible to grease the u joints, no way to get a grease gun on those zerks, not even a neddle nose gun


----------

